# 11 week baby - Gaviscon and constipation



## bluebell

Hello,
I've just done a search under Gaviscon and nothing came up, so assume search function maybe not working properly, sorry !!!
My baby is 11 weeks and is taking half a sachet of Gaviscon (as she has reflux) in each approx 100 ml bottle of expressed breast milk (my main method of feeding her).  She feeds about every 3 hours. Her stools are beginning to get harder and the last few days she seems to be straining to empty her bowels. 
My HV says that constipation isn't defined by frequency of going (DD 'goes' every 24 hours or so) but by consistency.  How then, do I know if she is constipated, ie how hard do her stools have to be to be defined as a problem ?
Also is there anything I can do to help ease the constipation without having to stop giving her Gaviscon, which seemed to be really helping the reflux ? 
Could I maybe reduce the dose of Gaviscon ?  If so, should I just give a tiny bit per feed or maybe alternate the feeds that I use it ?  I am worried that just giving a tiny bit per feed (maybe 1/4 sachet) would be too little to have any therapeutic effect. Even half a sachet per feed is below the dose recommended onm the packet.
Hope you can help and sorry if this has been asked before.
Best wishes,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## gerbera

hi sorry i didnt reply had my 4th failed treatment and went off line for a bit and have been on hols too. gaviscon does make u constipated u could try reducing the dose. reflux is much less common and severe in breastfed babies so is worth a try.


----------



## bluebell

Thanks so much Gerbera for your help and so sorry to hear about your BFN        
Things have moved on for us now - I am now phasing out the expressing (too hard to keep it up for so long) and she seems worse - not sure if it is reflux or constipation or teething or formula or something else, so we are going to ask the GP to get her referred for tests.
Take care, and good luck with your tx.
Bluebell xxxx


----------

